# קרדיטים עדי ועופר 11.05.2012



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

קרדיטים עדי ועופר 11.05.2012
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש קונים? אפשר להתחיל?

זה יתפרש על כמה ימים, ועוד לא באמת בחרתי תמונות, אבל נתחיל.


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

מי אנחנו? או: אבל אין בחורים נורמליים ב-JDat 
אני עדי, 28, מרפאה בעיסוק בגני ילדים בחינוך המיוחד, ועופר, 30, מלמד ילדים ומבוגרים על גינון ועל זבל.
הכרנו ב-JDate לפני 4.5 שנים. הוא היה מנוי כבר שנה, אני נכנסתי ותוך פחות משבוע מצאתי שם את אהבת חיי. יצאנו לדייט ראשון, אחריו הגיע דייט שני שבו אני התרשמתי עמוקות מכך שהוא הציע שנפגש במסעדה, והוא התרשם עמוקות מכך שאכלתי בשר בתיאבון ולא ניקרתי סלט כמו ציפור. בסוף הוא גם שילם עליי ואני הייתי בהלם, לא ידעתי שעוד יש בחורים שעושים את זה. את הדייט השלישי אף אחד כבר לא זוכר. 
שנינו היינו סטודנטים בתל אביב, ומאז הספקנו כבר לעבור שלוש דירות ביחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. היום אנחנו גרים ביחד במושב עם שותף מקסים נוסף בלב חווה אקולוגית, ולצערנו נראה שבקרוב עוברים שוב.

המשפט בכותרת: חברה שלי מהלימודים, כשהיא שמעה שאני יוצאת לדייט עם מישהו שהכרתי ב-JDat. כנראה שמצאתי את הנורמלי היחיד (והיו הרבה שלא...)


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

ההצעה (או: מה, הוא לא כרע ברך?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי שלוש שנים הודעתי לעופר שאני רוצה להתחתן ושיחשוב מה עמדתו בעניין. אחרי שנה נוספת, בזמן שטיילנו בבריטניה ושהינו בכנס של חינוך דמוקרטי הוא לקח אותי הצידה והתחיל שיחה ארוכה ומפותלת שבה הוא שואל איפה אני רואה את עצמי בעתיד ואני מתפתלת לא לומר את האמת כדי לא להלחיץ אותו שיחליט כבר. בסופו של דבר התמונה התבהרה, והתברר שזו דרכו הייחודית לומר שגם הוא רוצה להתחתן איתי. 

את התמונה הזו שלחנו לארץ בערך שבועיים או שלושה אחרי ההצעה (משום מה הוא לא רצה שנספר לאף אחד). כמובן שההתלהבות הייתה גדולה, ומעולם לא היו לי כל כך הרבה תגובות בפייסבוק (גם לא כששיניתי סטטוס או העליתי סרטון מהחתונה).
כשחזרנו אנשים רצו לשמוע פרטים על הצעת הנישואים, ציפו לסצנה מהסרטים או לפחות לכריעת ברך. והוא פשוט לא כזה. היה לא נעים כי אחרי שסיימתי לספר איפה זה היה ומתי הם כל הזמן שאלו "נו? ואיך הוא הציע? מה, רק שיחה?". (ומשם גם הכותרת, מאותה חברה אהובה שטקט לא ידוע בתור הצד החזק שלה)


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

הטבעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (או: פששש, איזה יהלום) 
הטבעת – בחרנו אותה בשוק brick line  בלונדון, צחקנו שזו טבעת וינטג' של סבתא (איזושהי סבתא). 
עופר התבונן בי בוחרת ואמר שמזל שאני בוחרת כי הוא בחיים לא היה חושב שזה יהיה הטעם שלי. למען האמת, היא באמת לא הטעם שלי  אם הייתי קונה טבעת אמיתית ורצינית, הייתי בוחרת שהאבן תהיה משוקעת בתוך הטבעת ולא בולטת החוצה, בטח לא עם שיניים. אבל לי היה בראש שזו טבעת זמנית שתרד עם החתונה. בנוסף, היה לי ברור שאני לא קונה יהלום כי אף פעם אי אפשר לדעת אם זה יהלום דמים או לא, וזו אכן טבעת כסף עם זירקון. במהלך אירגון החתונה הבנתי שלעופר קשה עם הרעיון שפשוט אוריד אותה ואניח במגירה, אז בינתיים היא על היד השניה.

בכותרת: עדיין אותה חברה.


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

זה לא תפוז, זו אני


----------



## elin86 (4/6/12)

איזו עדינה...


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

אז ממה מתחילים? (או: ספרות פנטזיה זה הכי עפר) 
אז מה עושים?
כבר יצא לי לומר את זה הרבה פעמים על דפי הפורום, אירגון חתונה מתחיל בשיחת פנטזיה. היות והיינו בעיצומו של טיול ארוך בן חמישה שבועות, ועופר הציע כבר ביום העשירי, הייתה לנו שיחת פנטזיה ממש ארוכה, שבה בנינו בדמיוננו את החתונה כפי שהיינו רוצים לראות אותה. 






היה ברור שזה לא יהיה באולם. מסתבר שלעופר גם היה ברור שזה לא יהיה בגן. 





רצינו לא להשתולל עם הכספים (לא עמדנו בתקציב המקורי, אבל גם הצלחנו לא לשפוך כסף לכל עבר). 





עופר הוא בן בכור וגם הנכד הראשון שמתחתן. היה ברור שזו לא תהיה חתונה קטנה ואינטימית, אבל כן הגבלנו את זה למעגל הראשון (דודים ובני דודים) וכל הורה הורשה להביא שולחן אחד של חברים שאנחנו לא מכירים. בסופו של דבר התוצאה הייתה 240 אנשים. בכיף הייתי יכולה להביא גם 500 אנשים ועדיין להכיר אנשים בשמותיהם וקורותיהם...





עופר הודיע שהוא לא מוכן לעבור ברבנות, ולי זה מאד התאים. דיברנו איזו סמכות כן תחתן אותנו ולמי נפנה.





בסך הכל ראינו ששנינו מדברים על אותם דברים ואותו קונספט (אז עוד לא הבנתי כמה הוא מתנגד לגן...) וזו הייתה שיחה כיפית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . אי ההסכמה העיקרית הייתה שהוא רצה שזה יהיה אירוע שכל אחד מביא אוכל ואני חשבתי שזו לוגסטיקה מורכבת מדי לאירוע של מעל 100 איש, וממש לא הייתי מוכנה לאירוע של 100 איש (רק משפחה קרובה ובני דודים בכל צד זה 40 אנשים!)

אז מה היה הקונספט:





 אירוע ארוך. עופר תמיד מרגיש בחתונה שזה "באנו, אכלנו הלכנו", חתונה של אחרים עוברים לו כהרף עין, אז מה יקרה עם האירוע שלו?! בחרנו את שישי בצהריים כדי שנוכל להכנס לתוך השבת ואף אחריה. 





 החברים והמשפחה מעורבים באירוע ולא רק אורחים בו. עם זאת, כן ויתרנו על מעורבות שמשמעותה היא שהם עובדים בחתונה במקום להנות בה.





 אירוע בחוץ. עופר הוא ילד טבע ולשים אותו במקום סגור זו די התעללות. 





 כן לתוכנית אומנותית, כן למשחקים, כן לכל דבר שמוסיף תוכן שהוא אנחנו.





 לערוך אירוע עם מינימום פגיעה סביבתית, במידת האפשר. 

משולש הזהב שלנו: אווירה – אוכל – צילום. שלושת המקומות בהם היינו מוכנים להוציא כסף כדי שזה יהיה *בדיוק כמו שאנחנו רוצים*. כמו כן ההבנה שאחרי החתונה נשארים שלושה דברים: זוגיות, תמונות וטבעות.

אני חושבת שחשוב ומשמעותי לערוך את השיחה הזו לפני שמספרים להורים ולפני שפוגשים ספקים, בשביל להגיע עם דעה מגובשת. תקציב קבוע מראש הוא חשוב, כי נורא קל לפול למלכודת "זה היום המאושר בחייכם" (הוא לא, יהיו יותר) או "מתחתנים רק פעם אחת" (לא שווה לחיות את כל החיים במינוס).


הגענו לארץ, שוחחנו עם ההורים, כל אחד מהזוגות נתן מתנה מאד נדיבה, שיחד עם ההכנסה הצפויה ממתנות האורחים איפשרה לנו להרים את מה שרצינו. ככל שהתקדמו ההכנות התברר שמשולש הזהב שלנו הופך את הסיפור למאד מאד יקר, ולכן המלצתי הראשונה למי שהתקציב שלו לחוץ ומוגבל היא: תתחתנו באולם.


----------



## mei8 (3/6/12)

עוד שישי בצהריים! 
כבר נשמע טוב


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

סמנו ביומנים (אין כאן או.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היו לי כמה מוזמנים מחו"ל, וגם רצינו שחברים יקחו חלק פעיל באירוע ולכן רציתי להודיע מראש על החתונה. יום אחד היה לי ויז'ן ברור מאד של שתי הבובות, התיישבתי לתפור אותן והתקבלה התוצאה הבאה:

http://youtu.be/4ifx0hTOMTQ


עופר ואני גילינו איך בכלל מכינים סרטון, באמצעים הכי פשוטים שמייקרוסופט מספקת, וזו בערך הפעם הראשונה שהיה לי קשה כי אין לי גרסה מתקדמת של ווינדוס ואופיס. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המלצה: לשלוח לאנשים בצורת לינק ליוטיוב, או בפורמט של קובץ נפוץ מאד. הם לא אוהבים לעבוד בכלל.


----------



## Bobbachka (3/6/12)

איזה סרטון חמוד!!


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

תודה רבה, עבדתי עליו הרבה


----------



## Lana678 (3/6/12)

איזה חמוד


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (6/6/12)

וואו זה ממש מקסים!


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

לבחור מקום, או: חתונה בחצר הבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יצאנו בחיפוש אחר מקום לחתונה, ובניסיון שזה לא יהיה ספוטים סגולים על דקלים. ככל שהתקדמנו בסבב בין המקומות, הבנתי שעופר פשוט מגיע עם אנטי מטורף לכל הסיפור של גני אירועים, ופסל כל דבר. המקום שהכי אהבנו הוא גם המקום הראשון שראינו: החווה האורגנית בטור סיני. עשינו טעות של מתחילים ולא ביקשנו לשמור את התאריך. כשהתקשרנו אליהם שוב הוא כבר היה תפוס, ולא רצינו את התאריכים האחרים. 

בנחלה שבה אנחנו גרים יש שטח שפעם היה הפאב של המושב והיום מתפקד כאתר קמפינג. קוראים לו *חוות הברבור*, אבל מעולם לא ראינו שם משהו שמזכיר ברבור. בעלת המקום מאד נעימה, ואחרי כמה בירורים מולה החלטנו להתחתן שם. זה איפשר לנו לבצע הרבה מהתוכניות שלנו, ובראשן להמשיך את החתונה עד שבת בבוקר מבלי לחשוש לתעודת הכשרות של המקום או הורדה של השלטר, כפי שהיה במקומות אחרים שראינו. 

מכאן יש פירוט רב, בעיקר כי יצא לי לדבר עם כמה וכמה בנות במסרים על הנושא של אירגון חתונה בבית, ואני רואה לנכון שזה יופיע גם על דפי הפורום. 

מבחינת קטגוריות של חתונה, זה נחשב *חתונה בחצר הבית* (כי יש תשתיות כמו חשמל, מים ושירותים, להבדיל מחתונה בטבע). המקום לא גולמי, יש בו עצי זית, פרגולות ועוד והוא מקסים ויפה בפני עצמו. יחד עם זאת הוא רחוק מלהיות גן אירועים, יש פינות לא משויפות, שלא היה מזיק להן צביעה/ החלפה/ פירוק והרכבה מחדש. רואים את עמדת ההג"א, את הברזים ועוד. מבחינתינו זה היה בסדר, היה ברור לנו שמשקיעים קצת בשיפור החזות. ה"קצת" היה משמעותי מאד ודרש הרבה מאד פעמים שבהן ניסינו להסביר להורים שלו (שהיו מאד מעורבים בעיצוב ובתכנון בכלל) שזה בסדר שזה לא פיקס, לא מושלם, לא וואו, ושאם היינו רוצים "וואו!" היינו מתחתנים בגן אירועים. היה להם קשה אבל המסר הופנם בזמן. בערך.

חוות הברבור, כאמור, מתפקדת בימים כתיקונם כאתר קמפינג, ואחת לשנתיים בערך מתקיימת שם חתונה. המקום כמעט ולא מופיע בפורום, וכשהוא כן מוזכר כתבו עליו שהוא בסגנון שנטי. די נכון.

כמה זה עולה? חתונות טבע/ בית עולות כמו גן או יותר, *בהחלט לא יותר זול*. ההערכה בשוק היא שהן עולות 20% יותר. הוצאות שהיו לנו ולא היו מתקיימות בגן הן: 





 הכנת השטח (שתילת פרחים, הוספת מעקה למדרגות, שינוי שבילים כך שיתאימו לנו)





 הצללה (שישי בצהריים, בערב זה אותו סכום כסף לתאורה).





 השכרת שולחנות וכסאות (עשינו בנפרד כי יצא יותר זול מאשר דרך הקייטרינג) ופריטי ריהוט נוספים.





 מפיק כדי שביום האירוע לא אנחנו נתעסק מול הספקים.





 חשמל ובדיקת הספק חשמל, ואם אין אז גנרטור.





 ביטוח (כמות האנשים, צד ג', אם אתם שוכרים ממישהו או בבית של מישהו אחר אז סעיף חבות הדדית/ אחריות צולבת).





 כמות של תאי שירותים. פריט מידע חשוב לטובת מי שתצטרך בעתיד, כי ברשת כמעט שלא מוצאים אותו: כל מפיקי האירועים שדיברתי איתם ציינו מפתח של אסלה ל-100 איש בערך. אם בבית יש 2 תאי שירותים ואין לכם בעיה שאנשים ישתמשו בהם, מה טוב אבל לא מומלץ כי זה יהפוך את הבית לתחנת רכבת וזה מועד לסתימות. אל תשכחו לשכור מנקה שבמהלך כל הערב ינקה אותם, וידאג לטפל בסתימה אם תתרחש אחת כזו (או שיקרא למישהו שיפתח את הסתימה). אם תחליטו לשכור תאי שירותים, אני מציעה לבדוק את האופציה הסביבתית יותר, שירותים אקולוגיים (שירותי קומפוסט). התנסיתי בה בחתונת בית, אלו היו שירותים יפים, נקיים ומוצלחים. אם הייתי צריכה לשכור הייתי לוקחת רק שירותים כאלו. זה לא הספק שאני ראיתי, אבל זה הכי דומה.






 דברים שכן מתקיימים בחשבון גם מול גן ועדיין צריך לקחת בחשבון: עיצוב, הגברה, בלת"מים.


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

חוות הברבור באחד מימי העבודה שעשינו 
זה בשיא החורף, בזמן החתונה זה כבר לא היה כל כך ירוק, אבל היו הרבה יותר פרחים בתוך הערוגות


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

חוות הברבור 
מבט אל האזור שבו הייתה עתידה להתקיים החופה. 

אין לי תמונות מיום האירוע כי רשת הצל הסתירה את הסממנים המזהים של המקום, והצלמות לא טרחו לעשות בוק למקום. טוב שכך, שכרתי אותן לצלם אנשים ורגעים.


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

הפקת האירוע (או: ניר גירון, תעשה לי חתונה!) 
אמנם שנינו טיפוסים שאוהבים לארגן ולהפיק, אבל כדי שגם אנחנו וגם המשפחה נהנה ונרגע ביום החתונה ולא נתעסק בהקמה, תשתיות ובתאקלים מול ספקים, היה ברור שלוקחים מפיק חיצוני. היות והיינו מעוניינים שהאירוע שלנו יהיה מלווה בפחות מאפיינים של תרבות הצריכה, התאים לנו אחד החברים של עופר. הוא מתעסק בהפקות ירוקות, חינוך סביבתי והעצמה קהילתית, ההתמחות שלו היא אירועים סביבתיים, לאחרונה הקים חברת הפקות (בשם הפקות ירוקות) ובין השאר גם התחיל להפיק חתונות פה ושם. קוראים לו *ניר גירון*.
היינו מרוצים ממנו, הוא היה סבלני לכל בקשה, כשזה הגיע לדברים הסביבתיים הוא גם ייעץ לנו איך לבצע ומה לעשות. הוא היה מעורה בפרטי האירוע ובספקים, הוא הביא לנו הצעות מחיר לכל התשתיות שהיה צריך להקים, ביום האירוע הוא שאחראי לכך שהם הגיעו ועשו את תפקידם, דאג לסדרן חניה/ מנקה לשירותים ועוד ועוד. כולי תקווה שהוא לא קיבל כאב ראש מאיתנו, קשה לי לקבל החלטות, אני דוחה דברים ובשלב מסויים התחלתי לקבל סמסים בזו הלשון: "מה הוחלט לגבי זה וזה, מזכיר לכם שאתם מתחתנים השבוע, אי אפשר לדחות את זה לשבוע הבא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

התמונה היחידה שלו שיש לי היא כשהוא מטושטש ברקע ועושה את מה שמפיק צריך לעשות: להסתובב ולוודא שהכל בסדר.


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

חתונה ירוקה (או: מה? אין קולה?)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז חתונה שהיא באמת באמת ירוקה וסביבתית זו חתונה שמתקיימת בבית (לא מקימים תשתיות במיוחד), מגיעים אליה אנשי השכונה (הפחתת זיהום מרכבים שמגיעים מרחוק) וכל אחד מביא איתו מאכל. לא אפשרי ולא רלבנטי במקרה שלנו, וקיצוניות היא לא טובה בשום מקרה. 

היה ברור שלא משתגעים, אבל כן מכניסים מאפיינים. אז מה היה (או לא היה)



*בבית ולא בטבע*. שמורות הטבע שייכות לכלל הציבור, והרמת אירועים בהן דורש הרבה אנרגיה ושינוי של מקום.





כיוונו ל*ספקים הנמצאים בקרבת מקום*, כדי לצמצם מרחקי נסיעה של משאיות.





לא היו *בקבוקי פלסטיק*. בכלל. לא קולה, לא ספרייט, בטח שלא מים מינרלים, אחד השקרים הגדולים ביותר. זה היה תנאי הראשונים שהצבנו לכל קייטרינג שבדקנו. כן היו מיצים טבעיים (הם מגיעים במיכלי תרכיז מפלסטיק שבאמת אפשר לעשות בו שימוש חוזר) והגדלים של בקבוקי הבירה נבחרו לפי אלה שבאמת מגיעים לשימוש חוזר.





 חתונה ב*צהריים* (חיסכון באנרגיה של התאורה, ספוטים זה דבר שצורך המון אנרגיה).





 ההזמנות נשלחו במייל, כנ"ל מכתבי תודה. זה היה לי כל כך קשה, מתה על מוצרי נייר.





 לא הצלחנו לאגד אנשים ל*הסעות*, אבל אם היה אפשר זו דרך מאד טובה. 





 עופר עדיין מדבר על לחשב את טביעת הפחמן של האירוע ושניטע עצים בהתאם לנזק שיצרנו.






 מבחינה סביבתית, דברים שכל אחד יכול לעשות, הייתי שמחה לראות אנשים מוותרים על זיקוקים (מפגע רעש שמזיק לבעלי החיים, ומפגע זיהום אוויר שמזיק לאנשים), מארגנים הסעות, ואם הם כן עושים חתונות בטבע, אז שוכרים שירותי קומפוסט ולא שירותי מיכל/ קרוואן עם מסכי LCD.
גם עניין בקבוקי הפלסטיק אפשרי בהחלט, והקהל קיבל את זה טוב מאד.


----------



## mei8 (3/6/12)

מסכימה בהחלט לגבי הזיקוקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לגבי השאר - זה קצת נשמע קשה לדאוג להכל, אבל בטח אפשר לעשות לפחות חלק מזה! כל הכבוד לכם


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/6/12)

ראית את הסרט "The Story of Stuff"? 
נראה לי שהוא ממש יעניין אותך. 
יש גם את "The story of bottled water". 

אם לא ראית את הסרטונים האלו אני ממליצה עליהם בחום. 
גיליתי אותם רק עכשיו והם פשוט מרתקים!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/6/12)

מצרפת קישור לטובת מי שזה מעניין אותה


----------



## המרחפת (4/6/12)

השמות מאד מוכרים לי, 
אני בטוחה שלפחות את אחד מהם ראיתי. 

"The story of bottled water" משלב אנימציה, גרפים והמחשות יחד עם קריין אנושי? אם כן אז ראיתי...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/6/12)

כן, זו קריינית אנושית


----------



## elin86 (4/6/12)

פששששששששששש.. סחטיין עליכם 
איזו חשיבה..


----------



## חדשים בעסק (4/6/12)

באמת כל הכבוד לכם! 
כל החשיבה וההתארגנות הזו ממש לא מובנת מאליה.
אני בטוחה שגם האורחים שלכם הרגישו זאת, ובכלל כיף לראות ששמרתם על ה-"אני" שלכם בכל הבלאגן הזה


----------



## תותים 23 (5/6/12)

כל הכבוד!


----------



## מיטלולה ממטולה (5/6/12)

אני מצטערת להיות משביתת השמחות 
הרעיון עצמו נחמד ושומר על הסביבה, ואני מאוד נגד זיקוקים... 
אבל חשבתם על האורחים שלכם? חשבתם שאולי הם התבאסו ממש להגיע לחתונה בצהריים שאפילו אוכל ושתיה אין בה כמו שצריך, כי החתן והכלה החליטו להנדס חתונה אקולוגית?
אישית, הייתי מתבאסת נורא ללכת לאירוע כזה, ולא משנה כמה מדובר בחברים טובים שלי. תיכף תגידי לי גם שהתפריט היה טבעוני...


----------



## דע1אותי (6/6/12)

וואלה אני לא הייתי מתבאסת 
ואני לא כל כך אקולוגית ביומיום. אבל מה אכפת לי להגיע לשמוח בשמחתם של אנשים באופן קצת שונה מהתבנית הרגילה?
זה לא שהאורחים שלהם נדרשו לזחול בחול ולאכול מנת קרב, בסך הכל נשמע כמו חתונת צהריים נעימה, חברה טובה, מיץ טעים וכנראה גם אוכל. מה הבעיה? 

גם באירועים מיינסטרימים שאני מוזמנת אליהם יש דברים שאני "מתבאסת" עליהם. אז מה.


----------



## המרחפת (6/6/12)

זו מסקנה נחפזת לומר שלא היו אוכל ושתיה 
האוכל היה מקייטרינג גורמה, והיה מגוון של מיצים טבעיים (בד"כ מגישים תפוזים ולימונדה, אנחנו הוספנו לכך אשכוליות אדומות ומיץ נוסף שפרח מזכרוני כרגע), הרבה מים
מבחר בירות, וביניהן גם בירה לף
ובעיקר (כי עדיין לא הגעתי לזה) בר יין עם יינות טובים מאד. 

אקולוגי אינו מילה נרדפת לגרוע, וגם אינו מילה נרדפת לטבעוני (שגם היא לא מילה גסה).


----------



## המרחפת (7/6/12)

עוד אלמנט לחתונה ירוקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עופר קרא חלק מהקרדיטים והזכיר לי:

לפני כל הדברים הסביבתיים שדיברנו עליהם יש שני אלמנטים יותר חשובים המתייחסים לחברה ואנשים:
1. לעבוד עם ספקים קטנים עד בינוניים.  הסיבה היא שזה מודל כלכלי יותר יציב התורם לפרנסתם של יותר אנשים מאשר שימוש בחברות גדולות. ככל שאנשים ישתמשו יותר באותם ספקים קטנים, רמת המחירים והעלויות אמורות לרדת. בנוסף, ניסינו שהספקים האלו יהיו ממוקמים קרוב למקום האירוע (עד שעה נסיעה). מעבר למשמעות הסביבתית של פחות זמן נסיעה, גם אם הוא ספק קטן, כיוון שהוא קרוב הוא יוכל לתת הצעת מחיר שתתחרה בספקים הגדולים. 
2. שאלנו כל ספק שאלה שלכאורה אסור לשאול: "כמה ואיך אתה משלם לעובדים שלך?". זכותי וחובתי שכל מי שמעורב בחתונה שלי קיבל שכר ראוי והוגן בעד עבודתו. 

לדוגמה:
הודענו לקייטרינג מראש שאין טיפים, וידאנו שהמלצרים מקבלים שכר ראוי גם ללא הטיפים. 
המנקה לא היה מחברת כ"א קבלנית. המפיק הביא איתו צוות מצומצם של אנשים שעשה הכל, כולל הניקיון.


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

נראה שאין קונים, הלכתי לישון


----------



## ברבורה (3/6/12)

ממש מעניין אבל לילה טוב!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/6/12)

אני כאן! 
קרדיטים מעניינים מאד עד כה. 
כל הכבוד שהלכתם עם מה שרציתם ולא ויתרתם וכמובן כל הכבוד על המחשבה והדאגה לסביבה.


----------



## gilguliti (3/6/12)

גם אני בענין וגם מאד מזדהה 
גם אנחנו הכרנו בג'יי דייט (וגם סביבי היו לא מעט משפטי הפתעה על איך הצלחתי למצוא את הבחור הנורמלי היחיד שם וכד').
גם הבחור שלי לא הצליח להביא את עצמו להציע בצורה סטנדרטית ופשוט ערב אחד התחיל לדבר על האנשים שנזמין והמוזיקה שתהיה ואני מנסה לעקוב ולפענח אם זו עוד שיחה תיאורטית (כמו המליון שקיימנו בנושא בערך מהשבוע השלישי של ההיכרות) ורק אחרי איזה חצי שעה קולטת שבשונה מהשיחות לפני כן, הפעם הוא בעצם מדבר איתי דוגרי וככה הוא מציע לי להתחתן...
גם אנחנו עשינו אירוע בסוג של חצר של בית (אבל הרבה פחות מוזמנים) ועבדנו הרבה כדי להתאים את השטח. 
גם אנחנו שלחנו את ההזמנות במייל
גם אצלנו לא היו בקבוקים ב-כ-ל-ל! (רק בירה שאפשר להחזיר)
ועוד כל מיני נקודות דמיון.
בקיצור, מגניב לראות פה גם פירוט על חתונות מסוג אחר וחשוב שאת כותבת כי באמת קשה למצוא מידע על חתונות בסגנון הזה!

בינתיים נראה מקום מקסים ואירוע ממש בראש טוב, מחכה להמשך!


----------



## קבוק בוטן (3/6/12)

ואותו דבר אצלי! 
התכוונתי לענות לעדי אבל אם כבר הגבת אגיב דווקא לך, כי אני זוכרת שבזמנו קראתי הודעות שלך והתייעצתי איתך לגבי חתונה בבית...
אז האם זו מקריות ששלושתינו הכרנו את בני זוגינו באתרי היכרויות ולשלושתינו היתה/תהיה חתונה בחצר עם מאפיינים דומים?
צריך לעשות מחקר על זה מתישהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ול"מרחפת" - ההודעה שלך על איך היכרתם ועל ההצעה יכלה להיכתב כמעט אחד אחד על ידי (והיא גם תיכתב על ידי כנראה - עוד חודשיים+-)
ואני מאוד נהנית בינתיים מהקרדיטים ומהגישה הכללית שלכם לחתונה, שהיא כאמור מאוד מאוד דומה לשלנו...
מחכה להמשך מחר! (אני בטח גם אגיב בהמשך...)


----------



## gilguliti (3/6/12)

אכן נדרש מחקר!


----------



## Discordi (3/6/12)

קראתי הכל בסקרנות רבה, מחכה להמשך!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/6/12)

חבל, הנעמת לי את נדודי השינה 
מאוד מעניין לקרוא על חתונה כל כך שונה מכל מה שאני מכירה!


----------



## niki111 (3/6/12)

יש עניין! (או: מה את הולכת לישון בעשר וחצי??) 
מאד מעניין. 

מחכים להמשך!


----------



## המרחפת (3/6/12)

כי צריך לקום בשש! 
מעולם לא הייתי מאלה שמספיקות להם 5-6 שעות, צריכה את ליטרת השינה שלי.


----------



## BatelOmri (3/6/12)

כבר בוקר!!! 
בעבודה / בלימודים זה הזמן הטוב ביותר להמשיך עם הקרדיטים


----------



## המרחפת (4/6/12)

בעבודה אין מחשב... 
היום בעבודה ניסיתי ללמד ילד לפדל על תלת-אופן, לא היה מעורב מחשב עם אינטרנט בסיפור הזה


----------



## BatelOmri (4/6/12)




----------



## חדשים בעסק (4/6/12)




----------



## hp1986 (3/6/12)

מחכה להמשךךךך


----------



## המרחפת (4/6/12)

חזרתי, 
מורידה תמונות מהמצלמה וממשיכה.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התגובות שלכן מאד עוזרות לי, אשמח אם תמשיכו.


----------



## המרחפת (4/6/12)

הזמנה 
אחותי היקרה למדה עיצוב תעשייתי ובעבר גם עבדה בזה. היא עיצבה את ההזמנה לחתונה של אחי ושלה לפני עשר שנים. ביקשנו ממנה שתכין גם לנו. לא היא ולא אני לא לקחנו בחשבון שעכשיו יש בתמונה גם עבודה במשמרות וארבעה ילדים... 
בהתחלה היא הכינה לנו משהו על בסיס תמונה שלנו, וזה מאד לא התאים לנו כי בכלל לא הכוונו שתהיה תמונה. אמרנו לה, היא מאד התאכזבה, וזה היה האינסידנט הראשון (מתוך שניים או שלושה בסה"כ) שגרם לי לבכות בארגונים של החתונה הזו. הבהרנו לה קצת יותר על מה חשבנו, שלחתי סקיצה קטנה ואז הגענו להזמנה הזו. את העץ ציירה חברה של האחיין שלי, ילדונת מוכשרת בת 9, הכתב הוא כתב ידה של אחותי. היא כתבה את זה רק בשביל הסקיצה, אבל אמרנו שזה ממש יפה. התוצאה הסופית מקסימה ומאד לטעמנו.

מטעמים סביבתיים ההזמנות נשלחו במייל, והודפסו 12 הזמנות בלבד. זה היה לי קשה מאד כי אני כל-כך אוהבת מוצרי נייר שונים!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (6/6/12)

הכתב נראה לגמרי פונט 
אהבתי, מיוחד ממש


----------



## המרחפת (4/6/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
ביקשתי מחברה טובה שתארגן לי, נתתי לה רשימת שמות וטלפונים+אימיילים, תאריך ורשימת בקשות: שלא יהיה מאד בוטה, שיהיה מקום מואר ושהתשלום של כל אחת יהיה מינימלי, עד 40 ₪ לכל היותר. אני לא חושבת שהן עמדו בזה, כי כל אחת כן קנתה מתנה, אבל בהחלט היה צנוע. 
היא נערכה רחוק מהמרכז, היינו 8 בנות (רשימת המוזמנות שהרכבתי כללה בסה"כ 12, כך שזו נוכחות מרשימה מאד!) והיה כיף! ביום שבת בבוקר אחת החברות פינתה מהבית את בעלה והילדים ואירחה את כולנו. חצי מהנוכחות הן נשואות עם הילדים/ בהריון, האחרות גם לא מהמשתוללות, אז היין היה בנוכחות מינימלית (אני הייתי על אנטיביוטיקה או כדור אחר שאסור אלכוהול איתו). הייתה לנו מסיבת בנות עם משחקים ופטפטת, ארוחת בראנץ' טעימה וכיף גדול.

העיסוק הכי גדול שלי בחיים, חוץ מעופר, הוא אוכל. וכשעופר ואני ביחד אנחנו מתעסקים באוכל. והכי הכי – אני אוהבת להכין קינוחים. אז ההפעלה הייתה.... הכנת קאפקייקס! הכנו כולנו ביחד, ואני הייתי צריכה לפקד על העניין. יודע אדם נפש בהמתו, וחברה נפש רעותה.


----------



## המרחפת (4/6/12)

שיזוף בהתזה, הלבנת שיניים (או: כל מה שלא) 
כשרק נרשמתי לאתר מתחתנים, די הזדעזעתי לגלות שהקטגוריה של חתן וכלה כוללת דברים כמו פרסומות לשיזוף בהתזה וניתוחים פלסטיים. לא עשיתי דיאטה לחתונה, אז שאני אעשה משהו מאלה?

כן כיוונתי את התאריכים של השיננית ושל הקוסמטיקאית לפי החתונה.

היות והקוסמטיקאית שלי פרשה מהמקצוע לפני שנתיים, הלכתי לפי ההמלצה של דניאל ואורן והגעתי לאלינור ברשת. הצלחתי כל פעם לחבר את זה לזמן שאני בהשתלמות ברמת אביב, והייתי מאד מרוצה.
מניקור ופדיקור עשיתי אצל קוסמטיקאית בבית נחמיה, אבל היא פצעה אותי בזמן שיוף הציפורניים ואני מעדיפה לא לתת קרדיט במקרה הזה. גם הלק לא שרד עד למחרת (!) והמאפרת עשתה לי חידוש רגע לפני האיפור.


----------



## המרחפת (4/6/12)

רבנות, מקווה, הדרכת זוגות (או: לא.) 
אם היינו הולכים לרבנות, זו הייתה הבחירה הקלה, וסביר להניח שהתהליך לא היה ארוך או מסובך בשבילנו. אבל המטען הוא הרבה יותר גדול, ועופר הסכים להציג אותו בנקודות (אין לו כוח לשטוח את משנתו בשעת לילה שכזו):





 הרבנות הישראלית היא גוף שהומצא בשביל החילונים.





 זה גוף פוליטי ששייך לפלג מסויים בתוך החברה הישראלית, ואנחנו מתנגדים להרבה מדעותיו ולמה שהוא מייצג.





 זה גוף שמבסס את תפיסת העולם שלו על פי תפיסה שבה האישה היא (עדיין) רכוש הגבר.





 היות ושנינו יהודים, גם נישואים אזרחיים היו מחייבים גירושים דרכם, וזהו הליך מאד מבזה כלפי המשתתפים בו. 

עופר החליט שלא מתחתנים ברבנות, לי היה מאד קל עם ההחלטה הזו כי חורה לי היחס שמקבלים אנשים שצריכים לעבור הוכחת יהדות, כואבים לי מאד צעדים שונים שעשתה הרבנות רק בגלל שזו לא הדרך שהם חושבים שהיא נכונה (הקהילה האתיופית וכל קליטת העליה יכלו להראות אחרת אם היו מכירים בקייסים כסמכות דתית גם בישראל).  קשה לי, כי אני מרגישה שזה גוף שאני כפופה לו, מבלי שהוא מייצג אותי ומבלי שהוא מתחשב בדעותיי ובאיך שאני רואה את היהדות. 

אנחנו לא חושבים שהרבנות לא צריכה להתקיים, אבל אין אופציה, אין בחירה ואין דרך להרשם במדינה כנשואים מבלי לעבור דרכם. בחירה תהיה האפשרות להתחתן בנישואים של זרמים לא אורתודוקסיים וכן בנישואים אזרחיים כאן בארץ, ולעבור גירושים אזרחיים, כאן בארץ.

היות ואנחנו כן רואים את עצמנו כיהודים, במסורת, בלאום ובנרטיב, בחרנו לעשות טקס יהודי-חילוני, ומבחינת מעמד אזרחי להיות ידועים בציבור.
זה קשה, זה אומר שהעמדנו את כל הטקס למבחן ובדקנו כל שורה וכל מילה. ניסינו להבין מה המשמעות ומה יש שם, ורק אז להחליט אם לבצע או לא. זה ללמוד וזה לחשוב, וכמו שאמרתי, לעבור ברבנות היה יכול להיות הדרך הקלה, אך לא הדרך הנכונה לנו.


----------



## המרחפת (4/6/12)

הוויה 
רצינו שמישהו בעל סמכות בעינינו יערוך לנו את הטקס. עופר פנה לשני אנשים שהיה מעוניין בהם, שניהם השיבו את פנינו ריקם. 
פחות התאים לנו חבר שלנו, אין מה לעשות, סמכות היא גם בגיל. 

פנינו להוויה כי רצינו להיות בסמינר הכלולות, ומצאנו שם קן אוהב. היחס היה נעים ואוהד בכל שלב, ההרגשה להיות במקום שמחזיק דעות זהות לשלי הייתה הרגשה לא מאד מוכרת. מצאנו את עצמנו פונים אליהם לעוד ועוד שירותים, ומי יודע, אולי גם טקסי חיים נוספים.


----------



## המרחפת (4/6/12)

סדנת כלולות 
אחרי הפנטזיה של "מה אנחנו רוצים", הסדנה היא אחד הדברים הראשונים שעשינו בארגון החתונה. בדיעבד (כלומר, הרגע שבו דרכה רגלינו על מפתן דלת הסדנה) זה היה כל כך חכם להתחיל במשהו לימודי שעוסק בחלק הרוחני-טקסי של החתונה, ולא באירגונים של מקום-אוכל-DJ, כבודם במקומם מונח. 

אני רוצה להתחיל בכך שאני ממליצה בחום לכל מי שלא רואה בחתונה רק מסיבה מאד יקרה ללכת לסדנת הכלולות וללמוד על הטקס, והסדנה מתאימה גם למי שעושה טקס אורתודוקסי/ רפורמי/ קונסרבטיבי. מרגע שהיה ברור שלא הולכים לרבנות, היה ברור גם שהטקס צריך להיות משמעותי לנו. רצינו שהוא יהיה שיוויוני ורלבנטי. הסדנה מלמדת על הטקס המסורתי, מה ההכרח ומה תוספות מאוחרות (כמו ברכת שהחיינו, או שבכלל אין חובה הלכתית לטבול לפני חתונה!), מה המשמעות של מה שנמצא בטקס, שהוא מאד קצר! הכתובה יותר ארוכה מהטקס. וקידושין, הכתובה ומשמעותה. בנוסף יש הרצאה מאלפת על היבטים משפטיים והסכמי קדם-נישואין.

בסדנה הם נותנים חוברת שעוזרת ללמוד את הטקס וגם אלטרנטיבות מתוך טקסים של זוגות שהם חיתנו. וכשמתחילים לעבוד עם עורך טקס מקבלים מהם גם גירסאות שונות לכתובות.

הסמינרים הקרובים הם ב-5.6 ברמת אפעל, וב-22.6 בהלל חיפה. *מומלץ!*
http://havaya.info/aevents/26762.php


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (4/6/12)

רעיון מעולה, מתכוונים ללכת! תודה ששיתפת!


----------



## המרחפת (4/6/12)

חכי שאצליח לפרסם את ההודעה 
על הסכם לחיים משותפים, היא בכלל שוס


----------



## Discordi (4/6/12)

טרם שמעתי על מישהו שלא היה מרוצה 
מסדנת הכלולות של הוויה. זה מדהים לקרוא כל פעם כמה זו חוויה משמעותית למי שמשתתף בה.
אנחנו ערכנו את הטקס דרך הוויה אבל לא הלכנו לסדנת כלולות, וזה קצת חבל לי כל פעם שאני קוראת על זה.


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

ברית זוגיות 
אני אתחיל בציטוט מתוך הודעה שמצאתי כאן בפורום:  
*"*בתקופה שבה הכתובה נכתבה היא הייתה חוזה לכל דבר ועניין (היום היא פחות תופסת כחוזה, אבל עדיין די מחייבת כשבוחרים בכך). היא מכילה את ההתחייבויות של הבעל במגוןן נושאים:  לדאוג לה לכסותה- לבוש וכו' , שארה - מקום מגורים וכו' ועונתה - לדאוג לה לסיפוק מיני (באמת, זו המשמעות). בנוסף, וזה קשור לסוגיית הסכום שמקריאים / לא , הבעל מתחייב לשלם X כסף במקרה ויתגרשו - זה כסף שאמור לפי ההלכה להספיק לשנתיים של מחייה. 

עד פה מה כתוב- ועכשיו לפרשנות.. 
צריך לזכור מתי כתבו את הכתובה. ביחס לזמנים בהם היא נכתבה , שבהם האישה הייתה קניין לכל דבר ( למרות שזה לא מצויין בכתובה ) המסמך הזה הוא מסמך סופר מתקדם ופמיניסטי. מדובר על תקופה שבה אישה שלא צמודה לגבר ( ע"ע אבא שלה, בעלה וכו' ) - לא הייתה לה דרך להתפרנס / לחיות בבטחון ולכן בחוזה הנישואין הדאגה היא בעיקר לצד "החלש" - שלא יכול לספק את צרכיו בעצמו. 

עכשיו - אפשר לעשות שני דברים - להגיד ובצדק לדעתי שהמסמך לא מתאים לרוח הדברים של היום - שצריכה להיות הרבה יותר הדדית , או לנסות ולהבין מה המקור של הדברים - שיש בהם הרבה יופי לדעתי. אמנם הכתובה היא חוזה , ולכן היא לא רומנטית / מלאה מילות אהבה , אבל יש דברים אחרים בטקס שמתייחסים להיבטים הללו.*"*
סוף ציטוט. זו ההודעה המקורית. 
http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=130796030

אני אוסיף שהכתובה נכתבה בארמית כי זו הייתה השפה המדוברת באותם ימים. היות והיא חוזה, ועוד חוזה מחייב, היה חשוב שכל אדם יבין מה נאמר בו. ולכן זה כל כך מטופש שגם בימינו אנו היא מוקראת בפני הקהל והזוג בארמית, כאשר השפה המדוברת היא עברית מודרנית!!!
אנחנו התייחסנו לכתובה כאל ברית זוגיות, תיארנו אל מה אנחנו מתחייבים אחד כלפי השני, בסדר כרונולוגי: קורותינו עד לנקודה זו שבה אנו עומדים ומתחתנים, מה הרציונל שהוביל אותנו להתחתן ומה ההתחייבויות שלנו אחד כלפי השני כזוג, כחברים וכיחידה משפחתית.
השקענו המון מאמץ בכתיבה, הרבה מאד חשיבה. רציתי לחלוק אך כיוון שהיא מבוססת ברובה על ברית אוהבים שכתבו חברים שלנו, שעשו עבודת חלוץ וכתבו משהו שלא דומה לשום דבר אחר שראינו בכתובות עד אז, בעל עומק ומחשבה, ולכן אני פחות חשה בנוח להעלות אותה כך. הפשרה הייתה להעלות את קובץ התמונה. 
העיצוב הוא של שירי לנצר, וזה חלק מהחבילה שמקבלים מהוויה. 


וצ'ופר קטן: הרבה פעמים שואלים על בניית טקס ועל בניית כתובה . מצרפת אוסף כתובות
http://www.ketubah.co.il/image/users/101760/ftp/my_files/PDFs/yourketuba.pdf?id=1973535


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

יוהו!!! זה סוף סוף עלה! 
ביומיים האחרונים תפוז העיף אותי עשרות פעמים מהאינטרנט בכל פעם שניסיתי להעלות את ההודעה הזו. אני חושבת שזה פשוט סימן לכך שאני לא צריכה לפרסם את הטקסט. 

מי מעוניינת לקרוא בכל זאת, ומי שמשמעותי לה מוזמנת לפנות במסר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

הסכם לחיים משותפים 
הסכם לחיים משותפים






 זהירות – חפירה.  מדובר בהודעה ארוכה (מאד) כי זה נושא שיצא לי לכתוב עליו הרבה גם על דפי הפורום וגם במסרים. ערכתי את הכל לידי הודעה ממצה אחת, ואני מאד אעריך את זה שאנשים שרלבנטי להם כן יקראו את ההודעה עד סופה. 

לעופר היה חשוב מאד לחתום ואני זרמתי איתו. לאט לאט הבנתי כמה זה חשוב ומשמעותי. 
כיום אני שמחה לשמוע על עוד זוגות שלוקחים אחריות על צעדים עתידיים, וזוכרים שיש טוב ויש גם רע. יצא לי לכתוב להרבה בנות במסרים על הנושא, ואני מעלה את זה עכשיו באופן מסודר לטובת כאלו שיחפשו מידע בעתיד:

אנו מתחתנים כי אנחנו אוהבים מאד, רוצים להקים יחדיו משפחה ולהתעורר כל בוקר אחד ליד השני. כולי תקווה שאף אחד לא מתחתן במחשבה שהכי הרבה אפשר להתגרש, אבל ראינו סביבנו זוגות שפעם אהבו מאד, ובנסיבות החיים מצאו את עצמם נפרדים. היה חשוב לנו ליצור הסכם שמעגן את ההתחייבויות שלנו אחד כלפי השני כאשר אנחנו עדיין מעוניינים בטובת השני, כי כמו שעופר אומר "חוזים כותבים בטוב, כדי שהרע יהיה פשוט". לכן חתמנו על הסכם לחיים משותפים, וכשמו כן הוא. היו בו סעיפים על החיים המשותפים שלנו, היחס שעליו אנחנו מתחייבים אחד כלפי השני, על חשבון הבנק שננהל, מה מתבצע בחשבון זה ומה בחשבונות אחרים. למקרה של פטירת אחד מאיתנו חו"ח, אנחנו מצהירים בהסכם שאנו בני זוג שחל עליהם חוק הממון כפי שהוא כתוב בחוק. היות ולאחר החתונה אנחנו ידועים בציבור, ההסכם הוא מה שמצהיר על היותנו זוג שזכאי לרשת אחד את השני (זוגות שרשומים כנשואים במשרד הפנים, חוק הממון חל עליהם באופן אוטומטי).
במידה והנישואים עולים על שרטון, יש התחייבות של שנינו לתקופת שיקום עם איש מקצוע, ובמידה וגם זה לא מצליח, יש הסדרה של ענייני כספים וילדים ואיך כל זה מתנהל. ישנו גם סעיף שהיה ונתגרש והיה ויש אי הסכמות בינינו הסמכות תהיה בית המשפט לענייני משפחה. לאף אחד מהצדדים אסור לקחת את הסיפור אל בית הדין הרבני. 
מי שנכנס לזוגיות כשצד אחד יותר מבוסס כלכלית מהשני, ההסכם הוא המקום לציין יחסים אחרים של חלוקה, אבל עדיין זה לא רק הסכם ממון אלא מעבר לכך.

על הסכם לחיים משותפים חותמים אצל עו"ד לדיני משפחה. אנחנו ערכנו אותו אצל עו"ד סמדר דקל-נעים, ועל הדרך היו לנו שיחות מרתקות איתה. אני מאד מסכימה עם הגישה של סמדר בעניין, שההסכם הוא בעצם שלב של תיאום ציפיות בדרך למיסוד הקשר. אפשר לעשות הסכם לחיים משותפים גם דרך ארגון "משפחה חדשה". הסכומים הם בסביבות ה-4,000 ש"ח, עם סטיה של אלף שקלים לכאן ולכאן. המחיר קצת מפחיד, אבל אני מצטטת מאחד הקישורים שבהמשך: "תחשבו שכמה כסף שתשקיעו בהסכם - הוא בטל בשישים לעומת הכסף שתעלה לכם חוסר הסכמה בהעדר הסכם".

נקודות חשובות לפני עריכת הסכם:  





 האם שוחחתם ביניכם על הרעיון? 





 האם אתם יודעים מהו הסכם לחיים משותפים, מה הוא כולל, ומה ההבדל בינו לבין הסכם ממון?





 האם יצא לכם לשוחח על העתיד, היכן תחיו, במה תעבדו, כמה ילדים אתם רוצים, באיזו מסגרת תגדלו אותם?
אני מדברת על ילדים, כי זה העתיד של זוג, אבל הם לא יכולים להכנס להסכם לפני שהם נולדים. עורכת הדין אמרה את זה כך: אנחנו לא יודעים כמה ילדים, ואנחנו לא יודעים איזה צרכים יהיו להם, ולכן הם לא יכולים להכנס להסכם.





 ההסכם הוא גמיש, ניתן לעדכן אותו בכל נקודת זמן, אבל חשוב שכל עידכון יחתם על ידי עורך דין כדי לקבל תוקף.



אני מצרפת קישורים לקריאה נוספת. קשה למצוא באינטרנט על הסכם חיים משותפים בנפרד מהסכם ממון, אבל מדובר בשני דברים שונים. נהוג שאם כבר עושים הסכם לחיים משותפים אז משלבים בתוכו גם הסכם ממון. 


נישואין בישראל- המצב המשפטי. הסכמי קדם נישואין מתוך האתר של הוויה (החלק השני של המאמר, בפונט כחול. החלק הראשון עוסק במעמדות שונים וההבדלים בין חתונה ברבנות, חתונה אזרחים ומעמד ידועים בציבור)
http://www.havaya.info/legal-information-regarding-wedding

הסכם חיים משותפים מתוך האתר של "משפחה חדשה" 
7 סיבות טובות לערוך הסכם ממון, מתוך האתר של "משפחה חדשה"


הסכם ממון ב-NRG 

ולבסוף, הדבר הכי מפורט שמצאתי ברשת לגבי מה יש בתוך הסכם לחיים משותפים, זה כמובן משירשור בפורום בתפוז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






מישהי סיפרה על התהליך שהן עברו מול "משפחה חדשה", ומה כלל ההסכם. נשמע שהוא היה יותר מפורט מההסכם שלי ושל בנזוגי, בעיקר כי הוא כולל הרבה סעיפי הורות (אצלנו ההתייחסות היחידה לילדים היא שבמקרה גירושים שאנחנו לא עושים בצורה חלקה, אנחנו לוקחים פסיכולוג ילדים מוסמך. כל שאר הסעיפים, כמו משמורנות, חייבים לחכות שיהיה ילד בפועל) ויותר סעיפים כלכליים. להערכתי, מקריאה בין השורות, הן כנראה הסכימו שחשבונות הבנק נשארים נפרדים, ולכן יש סעיפים רבים נוספים שאצלנו לא קיימים כי החלטנו על חשבון משותף אחד, וממנו כל ההוצאות, וההלוואות, וכו'.
צריך לקרוא את ההודעה המצורפת והשרשור שבא אחריה, כי זו תגובה בשתי הודעות.
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=157699648


----------



## ronitvas (5/6/12)

מורידה בפניך את הכובע 
מאוד אוהבת את הרצינות ואת ההשקעה בקרדיטים - בפירוט, בטיפים ובתובנות.
מאחלת לך שלעולם לא תצטרכי להשתמש במסמך החשוב הזה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (6/6/12)

מסכימה עם כל מילה


----------



## המרחפת (4/6/12)

תפוז לא נותן לי לעשות כלום 
לא להוסיף קבצים, לא קישורים....


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

ממשיכים! 
בתקווה שהפעם תפוז לא יעיף אותי. אם מישהי כאן, אם בכלל קוראים, תנו סימן


----------



## Pixelss (5/6/12)

מספיק סימנים?


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

אהבתי את הצבעוניות


----------



## BatelOmri (5/6/12)

סימן!!


----------



## gilguliti (5/6/12)

אני כאן, נכנסתי במיוחד לבדוק אם המשכת 
החתונה שלך מסקרנת אותי


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

התארגנות 
החתונה התקיימה בחצר הבית שאנחנו שוכרים, והיה לי ברור שאנחנו חייבים להתחפף משם אחרת נעבוד עד רגע החופה.
בבוקר שלפני החתונה הייתה לבן דוד של עופר בר מצווה, וזה היה האות שלנו לנתק קשרים עם ההקמה ועם כל מה שקורה. אני ישנתי אצל ההורים שלי, עופר ישן אצל סבתא שלו (כולם גרים באותה עיר), יחד עם ההורים שלו והאחים שלו. אין לי מושג איפה כולם ישנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הייתי אמורה להתארגן עם אמא שלי ואחותי. בפועל יצא שהתארגנתי לבד וזה די התאים לי כדי להבין ולעכל ולנסות להתחיל להתרגש. אם היו מסיחים את דעתי כנראה הייתי נזכרת להתרגש מתישהו עם אחרון האורחים.


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

שיער (איך לקחת מישהי בלי לראות תיק עבודות?!) 
כשניגשתי לשלב הזה בדיוק סגרנו על קייטרינג יותר יקר משתיכננו, הייתי לחוצה מאד מההוצאות הכלכליות של החתונה, וניסיתי לבדוק איך אני יכולה לצאת בנזק יותר קטן, ובאיכות זהה. 
ידעתי שאתארגן אצל ההורים שלי בחולון, וברחוב הראשי כל חנות שלישית היא מספרה. האחרות הן חנויות נעליים וירקניות, ביחס של שני ירקנים לתושב חולוני. עשיתי סבב מספרות בחולון, בחלק מהמקרים קיבלתי הצעה זהה למה שרץ פה בפורום ואפילו יותר יקר, בחלק מהמקרים התחילו לדבר איתי על שטיפה ועל גוונים וזה ירד אוטומטית, ובחלק מהמקרים קיבלתי הצעות מחיר שהן חצי מהמחיר שהייתי משלמת למישהו שבא אליי הביתה. בחרתי את זו שנראתה לי הכי מנוסה בסיפור הזה של תסרוקות לחתונה. זה קשה, כי המשמעות היא לשחרר שליטה ולבחור מישהי בלי לראות תיק עבודות ולקבל המלצות. 

בפועל היה מצויין. באתי וביקשתי תלתלים, אסוף (כי חם) ושיהיה עמיד. בתסרוקת הניסיון היא נתנה לי להסתכל בקטלוג ואמרתי שאני אוהבת את זה שיש כל מיני קונסטרוקציות ומשחקים מאחורה. המשמעות הייתה שאני מוותרת על תלתלים. רציתי פרחים בשיער (גיבסניות), היא אמרה שזה יהיה תלוי במצבם, כי יש שבועות שיש גיבסניות יפות ופתוחות, ויש שבועות שהן קטנות ומסכנות. באותו יום היו גיבסניות מהממות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ביום האירוע היא הגיעה רבע שעה קודם וגם אני. בשעה שקבענו כבר הייתי על הכסא נתונה לחסדיה, ותוך שעה היא סיימה הכל. התסרוקת החזיקה בובה, כל הפריזורה במקומה עד סוף הערב למרות שדי התעללו בי: כל מי שהיה ראש מעליי (פחות או יותר 80% מהמוזמנים) וחיבק אותי מעך את התלתלים התחתונים. הם התרופפו מעט אך לא התפרקו. כמויות הספריי שמרו על קדמת התסרוקת שגם לא תזוז.

בלילה ישבתי במיטה בזמן שעופר הלך לשירותים, וכשהוא חזר אני עדיין שליתי סיכות מתוך השיער. 57 בסה"כ, ולא הרגשתי אף אחת מהן. למחרת עוד היו לי מעיין בקבוקים ושאריות בייבי-ליס, ונדרשו כמה חפיפות כדי שארגיש שאין יותר חומרים על השיער שלי.

בסופו של דבר, 400 ₪ שהצדיקו כל שקל. 
|בלונדינית|שיער: שלומית חג'ג' (שלומית אומנות בשיער), רחוב מקווה ישראל בחולון.


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

עוד תמונה 
תמונות מקדימה כבר יהיו במקדימים.


----------



## innocence (5/6/12)

מהמם.


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

איפור (או: יש לך שאריות כלה בעיניים) 
האיפור הוא סיפור לכשעצמו, שמתחיל כשהייתי בת שנתיים. כמה חודשים קודם לכן חליתי והתחרשתי. אמא שלי הייתה צריכה לרשום אותי לגן, וחיפשה מקום שבו היא תהיה שקטה. אמא שלי, שלא זוכרת כלום מהילדות שלנו, אם רבנו, אם עשינו את זה או היינו חולים במחלה הזו, וכדי לשמוע פרטים צריך ממש לדלות, לחלוב, ואז היא מתייאשת ואומרת שהיא לא זוכרת, יודעת לספר איך לפני 26 שנים היא הלכה בין 4 גני ילדים, היכן הם היו, מה מצא חן בעיניה ומה לא, מה אמרו לה בכל אחד, ואיך התנהלה השיחה בינה לבין הגננת שגידלה גם את אחי שנתיים קודם כשהיא נכנסת בסערה לגן איתי על הידיים ואומרת לגננת "אותך חיפשתי". 
זה היה גן פרטי, והגננת השקיעה מעל ומעבר, באה וקיבלה הדרכה מקצועית בימים שאף אחד לא שמע על דבר כזה, וזכורה במשפחה מאד לטובה.

שבוע לפני שעשיתי את הסבב במספרות, היא ואמא שלי נפגשו בטיול של הקאנטרי, פיטפטו והיא ביקשה לראות אותי. ביום שהגעתי לסבב המספרות אמא שלי קראה לה, ישבנו ודיברנו, קורותיי מגיל 3 ועד עצם היום הזה. התעניינה בחתונה, שאלה שאלות ואז שאלה מי מאפר אותי. מפה לשם מסתבר שהיא עשתה הסבה והיא מלמדת בבית ספר לאיפור, והציעה שתאפר אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היא גרה רחוב אחד מההורים שלי וזה לא היה משנה אם נבוא אליה או היא אלינו.

באיפור ניסיון אמרתי שאני רוצה מראה שיחמיא לי, לא רוצה משהו מוגזם וצעקני, אבל אני כן רוצה שיראו שהשקעתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. היא עשתה גרסה בסגול וגרסה בירוק, בדקנו בלי משקפיים ועם משקפיים. אני הסתובבתי במשך שבוע וחצי בהתלבטויות אם זה לא יותר מדי ואם לא לבקש טבעי או משהו דומה. אז נכון, לא הייתי טבעית. היה לי ירוק בעיניים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. לחתן שלי לקח איזה שעתיים להתרגל, ורק אח"כ הוא התחיל להחמיא לאיך שאני נראית.

כוכבה הייתה מקסימה, האווירה הייתה נעימה, היא שיתפה פעולה עם הצלמות שלי והייתה קשובה לבקשות שלי ובאופן כללי הייתה מאד נרגשת מהסיטואציה.

ההערה היחידה שיש לי, ויצא לי לקרוא את זה כבר פעמיים ב"עונת הקרדיטים" החדשה, היא שבשעה הראשונה המראה מאד מקומח, ולוקח זמן עד שזה נספג ונראה יותר טוב. בזמן המפגש עופר היה בהלם משכבות המייק-אפ, התמונות מההכנות נראות זוועה והקלוז-אפים מהמקדימים גם נראים כמו איפור כבד, אבל עד קבלת פנים (בסה"כ שעה מתום האיפור) כבר היה מדובר במראה מקסים ואנשים התלהבו. המשמעות היא שיש תמונות מהמקדימים שבהן זה עדיין נראה אבקתי, אבל לחכות שעה רק בשביל תמונות זה פרביליגיה של חתונות ערב.

אנשים התלהבו, הדודות שלי דיברו על האיפור כל כך הרבה ושאני חייבת להמשיך להתאפר גם ביומיום. האיפור החזיק מעמד לכל אורך היום והערב, והמשפט בכותרת הוא ציטוט של אמא של החתן ביום אחרי, כשהסתבר שרק לשטוף את הפנים במים לא יוריד לי את כל הירוק הזה מהעיניים. המקום היחיד שהוא קצת ירד היה האף שלי, כי הייתי כל כך מנוזלת....

לסיכום:
|בלונדינית|איפור: כוכבה בודק. המחיר היה (שוב) חצי מהמחיר של אלו שבאים הביתה, אבל אני לא יודעת אם מדובר במחירון הקבוע שלה או משהו ספיישל בשבילי.


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

הכנות 2 
שחור לבן כל כך הרבה יותר סלחני לכל עניין המראה המקומח...


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

הכנות 3


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (6/6/12)

חמוד!


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

הכנות 4 
באתי בחולצה מכפותרת, כי ידעתי שיצלמו אותי גם בהכנות, ואז היא אמרה לי להוריד אותה, ונשארתי עם הגופיה החושפנית הזו.... מזל שלבשתי אותה בבוקר.


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

שמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











  *סבתא של החתן תופרת שמלות כלה במקצועה.*
אמרתי הכל, לא?

בהתחלה הלכתי לסיבוב לא מחייב בדיזינגוף, וראיתי שאני כל פעם מגיעה לאותו דבר – שמלות שיפון וסאטן עם מחשוף נשפך. חיפשתי כמה תמונות באינטרנט והבאתי לסבתא שלו. היא חיפשה גזרה בבורדה, עשתה כמה נסיונות, ומשהו פשוט לא עבד. זה גם לא נראה מספיק חגיגי. 
אז היא הציעה משהו ועל אף שהבנתי על מה היא מדברת, היה לי מאד קשה לדמיין את זה עליי. אבל זרמתי. ביקשתי שהמחשוף יהיה מרובע, הכתפיות עבות ושלא יראו לא את החזיה ולא יותר מדי מהחזה. התוצאה היא מה שבתמונה. 

הלכנו עם אמא שלי לנחלת בנימין לבחור בדים. 
אם מישהו היה אומר לי שאני אבחר תחרה מנצנצת לשמלת הכלה הייתי צוחקת עליו. אבל צוחק מי שצוחק אחרון. הביקור בנחלת בנימין היה חוויה אנתרופולוגית לכשעצמה בגלל הסבתא של הבחור, המהווה את הדוגמה החיה ל-ADHD בזקנה, ויחס שלא דופק חשבון להרבה מוסכמות. 

היא מאד התרגשה, אמרה שזה היה יותר מרגש מאשר לתפור לבנות שלה, והשקיעה ברמות פדנטיות, כולל גזירה של פרחים משאריות התחרה כדי לתפור ולהצמיד אותם למקומות שונים בשמלה ובהינומה.

אז נכון, יכול להיות שהיכנשהו הייתה גזרה שהייתה יכולה להחמיא לי יותר, ומעצב היה מוציא יותר מהנתונים הקיימים (מטר וחצי במידה 42). אבל התהליך היה מרגש לכל הצדדים, התוצאה יפהפיה ויצאתי בנזק של 400 ש"ח בלבד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
הסתבא של הבחור תופרת בחסד עליון. היא לא יודעת לעבוד בלי גזרות כך שזה לא למי שמחפשת שמלה מאפס, אבל מי שיש לה שמלה ורוצה אותו דבר אבל בלבן, מי שהזמינה באינטרנט וצריכה תיקונים באזור המרכז (חולון) - מומלצת בחום! איכות תפירה עילית והקפדה לפרטים.


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

פרטים בחזית השמלה


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

סיומת השמלה 
זה לא האמרה של התחרה, היא גזרה את העלים מחתיכות התחרה ותפרה אותם יחד....


----------



## Lana678 (5/6/12)

מהממת!!! איזה כייף, והחגורה מוסיפה כל כך!


----------



## המרחפת (6/6/12)

תודה! 
רק אתקן שלא מדובר בחגורה אלא בסרט סאטן שתפור אל השמלה. אין ספק שבלעדיו היא נראתה הרבה יותר כבדה ומסיבית.


----------



## ברבורה (5/6/12)

יצא ממש יפה 
כל הכבוד לך וגם לסבתא


----------



## AandL1 (5/6/12)

השמלה מהממת!! 
וגם התכשיטים. כל כך עדין ויפה והצורות של התחרה מתאימות לצורות שבתכשיט וזה מקסים.


----------



## המרחפת (6/6/12)

וזה מפי הנסיכה הקסומה! 
תודה (אגב, האם שרוולי השיפון שמרו עלייך שלא תישרפי בשמש, או שהיא עוברת דרכם?)


----------



## AandL1 (7/6/12)

קשה לדעת 
לא הייתי כל כך בשמש וגם היא לא כל כך חזקה בסוף מרץ. הייתי בחוץ רק בזמן החופה (לא יותר מעשרים דקות) ואחר כך כשכבר התחיל להחשיך.


----------



## AandL1 (7/6/12)

ועוד משהו 
לא עשיתי שרוולים ארוכים בגלל השמש, עשיתי אותם מכמה סיבות אחרות: רציתי מידה מסוימת של צניעות בשמלה, אני אף פעם לא הולכת עם גופיות אז איך פתאום כתפיות בחתונה שלי?? יש לי לפעמים אסטמה של העור (לא ממש אבל הרופאים לא יודעים להגדיר את זה אחרת... פצעונים קטנים ומכוערים בחלק האחורי של היד ולא רציתי להסתכן ושזה יבלוט בחתונה (בסוף לא היה לי, אבל ליתר ביטחון)) וגם אני לא אוהבת את הזרועות שלי ונראה לי יותר נכון להסתיר אותן בתמונות שהולכות ללוות אותי כל חיי.


----------



## FayeV (6/6/12)

איזו שמלה יפה! 
אחת מהיפות שראיתי, והפרטים מדהימים! כל הכבוד לסבתא


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

תכשיטים (או: שלומית אופיר) 
אין לי המון מה להרחיב.... את שלומית אופיר אני מכירה מדוכן שהיא הפעילה באוניברסיטת תל אביב, הייתי קונה אצלה הרבה ובחוג שלנו כבר ידעו לזהות את התכשיטים שלה. אני חברת מועדון וביום ההולדת הלכתי וניצלתי היטב את ההנחה, ובין השאר קניתי גם עגילים שחשבתי שיתאימו. סבתא של הבחור כל כך התלהבה מהם, שהלכתי וביקשתי שיכינו לי גם שרשרת תואמת. 
המוכרת (מורן) הייתה מקסימה, תמיד טיפלה בי בסבלנות וטיפלה בי מיידית בבקשה עם השרשרת, ביום שישי!
מסתבר ששלומית אופיר והצלמת חברות טובות, היא הייתה באקסטזה וצילמה הרבה תמונות תכשיטים


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

ועליי


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

ואחד אחרון לשרשרת


----------



## דניאל ואורן (5/6/12)

ידעתי שהתכשיטים שלך משלומית אופיר! 
גם אני קניתי תכשיטים שלה לחתונה והסגנון הוא די דומה. 

את נראית נפלא והקדריטים שלך ממש כיפיים לקריאה. 
אתם נראים כמו זוג מגניב ומעניין!


----------



## המרחפת (6/6/12)

כאמור, יש לה סגנון ייחודי וקל לזיהוי


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

נעליים (או: הייתי צריכה להשאר עם הסנדלים שלי) 
סיפור כאוב. תרתי משמע.
אני מידה 35, ומתקשה למצוא נעליים ביום יום. לרוב אני נועלת מידה 36 אם היא במקרה הייתה יחסית קטנה, או שאני נועלת נעליים עם גרביים עבות. על אחת כמה וכמה, אני מאד בררנית בנעליים. הפעם רציתי נעליים במידתי, עקב מינימלי (3 ס"מ), עקב רחב כי מדובר בשטח ואני לא מתורגלת בעקבים כלל,  ושהנעל תהיה סגורה מקדימה, כי אחרת יכנסו לי אבנים וזה יטריף אותי. 
לאחר שהתקווה למצוא משהו בחנויות הנעליים הרגילות נגוזה, הבנתי שצריך לפנות לחנות הייעודיות. אני אדם שמוכן לשלם הרבה כסף על פריט, בתנאי שיהיה שווה את זה. אז חשבתי שלהכין נעל לפי מידה בהחלט יהיה שווה את זה, אם סוף סוף תהיה לי נעל יפה ונוחה. יצאתי עם אמא שלי ליפו, עשינו סיבוב בין חנויות ובסוף בחרנו נעליים יפות ומהממות ב*נעלי אלינור*. 
הנעליים היו מוכנות בזמן, הדגם הנכון, הצבע הנכון והמידה שהם מדדו. אבוי, כבר במעמד האיסוף בחנות זה היה קטן, לוחץ, ואף אחת מהאצבעות כף הרגל שלי לא התיישרה. האורך היה נכון (מידה 35 הייתה גדולה מדי, מדדתי), גם הרוחב היה נכון, חוץ מאשר באצבעות ואחת מהן סובלת יותר מהשאר. אספתי את הנעליים ביום חמישי, הסתובבתי איתן כל הסופ"ש עם גרבי טריקו ודחפתי עיתונים כדי לרכך ולהרחיב ובשלב מסויים באמת כבר לא התחשק לי לבכות מכאב רק מלשים אותן. ביום שני (כשהחתונה בשישי באותו שבוע!) לקחתי אותן לחנות ואמרתי שהן לא מתאימות לי. הם אמרו לי לחזור עוד כמה ימים, הודעתי להם שאין מצב ושיכינו את זה למחר. הם לקחו אותן לתיקון (פתיחת גפה והרחבת הנעל בחצי מידה) ויחד עם הריכוך של הסופ"ש זה יצר שיפור, אבל רחוק מלהיות הנעליים הנוחות שקיוויתי לקבל בסכום כל כך גבוה של 450 שקלים. 


אני בעיקר מאוכזבת מעניין ה"תפירה למידותיי האישיות". מכזו הצהרה הייתי מצפה שממש ימדדו את הרגל שלי גם לאורך וגם לרוחב. בפועל מודדים פרמטר אחד (בין מפרק הזרת למפרק הבוהן) ולפיו קבעו שאני מידה 34 וישתמשו באימום מספר 34. כלומר, שאם הם כן היו מחזיקים נעליים בחנות, אז באותה מידה פשוט היו שולפים מהמדף. חשבתי שתהיה התייחסות ללהוסיף עוד כמה מילימטרים ברוחב של החרטום שיש אצבע שיותר ארוכה מהנורמה או משהו דומה.
המסקנה היא לא לקנות נעליים שלא מדדתי בפועל לפני הקנייה, אבל הסיכוי למצוא נעליים במידתי הוא די קטן.

אז היו לי נעליים לא נוחות, והנורא מכל הוא שלא הבנתי את זה במהלך החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. זה לא היה המצב הנוראי של היומיים הראשונים, שבכיתי מכאבים (ואח"כ גם בכיתי מתסכול ששילמתי כל כך הרבה וכואב לי), זה היה פשוט אי נוחות שמבלי משים מנעה ממני ללכת ולהתרוצץ בחופשיות. הבנתי כמה הן הגבילו אותי רק כשעברתי לסנדלים אחרי כמה שעות טובות. 

אז השירות טוב ונעים, התייחסו לכל שאלה ובקשה שהייתה לי, וגם התלונות טופלו בנעימות, אבל התוצאה הייתה גרועה. 

מאד חבל לי שלא הזמנתי מחו"ל את הנעליים שרציתי. זוג שכבר יש לי אחד מהדגם שלו בצבעי כחול ואפור, רציתי להזמין בצבע שמנת וקצת הורידו אותי מזה כי אמרו שנעליים צריכות להרים את ההופעה ונעלי בד יורידו מהיופי של השמלה. לא רציתי לבזבז כסף ולקנות נעליים בלי סיבה. טעות טעות טעות.


----------



## חובבת חוק (5/6/12)

זו בדיוק הנעל שלי 
רק בלבן, עם תוספת של 7 אבנים מקדימה.
אני ממש מצטערת לשמוע שזה מה שקרה לך.
אצלי הנעל היתה מותאמת בצורה מושלמת לרגליים. 

בכל מקרה קבלי -


----------



## המרחפת (6/6/12)

אכן מצער, 
וחבל לי מאד, אני לא יודעת לעשות עכשיו עם הנעליים. 
אולי את במקרה מידה 34.5 ומעוניינת בנעליים נוספות?


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

בגדים לחתן 
עוד בשלב ההתבדחויות על חתונה הטלתי וטו על מכנסיים קצרים, וסנדלים רק אם הוא ממש חייב. 
בסך הכל החתן היפה שלי הוא לא מהמתלבשים הגדולים בדורנו, אבל כן היה לו חשוב להראות טוב ולהיות חגיגי. שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה דוד שלו גרר אותו לקניות (אני חושבת שבקריון בקרית ביאליק, או משהו בסגנון) והם סגרו את הפינה. 

חולצה לבנה מרנואר
מכנסיים מ-H&M
חולצה לבנה להחלפה במחיר מגוחך מ-H&M
גופיה יקרה מ-H&O (אני קניתי לו)
חגורה בהכנה אישית מדוכן בקריון (קרית ביאליק)

והוא ואני קנינו לו את הנעליים מחברת trak ביחד בחנות "נעלי נוחות" (זה השם...) בחולון, פחות משבוע לפני החתונה.

ביום החתונה שלחתי אותו לספר של אבא שלי, שיעשה לו קוקו בלי "פריזים" ויעשה לו קו גילוח מוקפד.


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

חולצה מודפסת 
לא הייתה. הסתמכנו על פנינה מפיו של אחי:
"כשאני אתחתן אני רוצה ללבוש חולצה יקרה. להחליף חולצה? אז אני רוצה *עוד* חולצה יקרה!"


----------



## Discordi (5/6/12)

אני מסכימה, לנו חרה הרעיון שהחתן ייראה כמו אחרון האורחים שלא טרח ללבוש חולצה מכופתרת.
(ומי שכן בוחר לעשות את זה מוזמן לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלי ולבחור סיבה לצחוק עליי בחזרה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ronitvas (5/6/12)

אם היה קישור לקרדיטים בחתימה 
היינו נכנסים בשמחה


----------



## Discordi (5/6/12)

צודקת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני תמיד מסתבכת עם החתימות פה משום מה, מעניין אם הצליח לי הפעם.


----------



## Pixelss (5/6/12)

אני לגמרי איתך 
ואכן קנינו לבן זוג חולצה קצרה מכופתרת וחיפשנו אחת כמה שיותר קלילה ואוורירית שיהיה לו נעים.

כשאמא שלו רצתה לעשות לו חולצת T-shirt אמרתי לה שאני מרשה לו להחליף רק אם גל לי מותר להחליף לבגדי בית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - אפשר להגיד שבזה נגמר הסיפור.

פשוט לא נראה לי הגיוני שמכל האנשים שיש ברחבה דווקא החתן יהיה עם חולצה פשוטה הרי האורחים לא מחליפים בגדים ורובם באים עם חולצה אלגנטית.


----------



## דע1אותי (6/6/12)




----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

זר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 
לא הייתי מסוגלת להוציא 150-200 ₪ על זר. נכון שזו הוצאה קטנה לעומת כל השאר, וזה נבלע, אבל גם בהוצאות קטנות שנבלעות צריך לומר מה כן ומה לא. 

ערב לפני החתונה נסעתי לחנות פרחים בשוהם. בחרתי 2  ורדים כתומים, 2 ורדים בצבע בורדו, 2 סוגי עלים שהוסיפה המוכרת ועוד פרח ורדרד-לבן. שומרים במים עד הרגע האחרון ממש.

בוחרים מה יהיה אורך ה"ידית" וממנה וקצת יותר מורידים את כל העלים והקוצים. לאחרים הייתי מציעה להכין ידית יותר קצרה ממה שאני הכנתי.
בוחרים שלושה פרחים מרכזיים, מהדקים חזק, אני ליפפתי קצת סלוטייפ. מסביבם מהדקים עוד פרחים, ושוב מלפפים סלוטייפ. 
עטפתי בסרט סאטן ירוק כהה שקניתי מראש. חתיכה של 50 ס"מ מספיקה, קניתי 2 מטרים כי יש לי מה לעשות עם זה אח"כ. 
את הסוף של סרט הסאטן נועצים עם סיכה לתוך אחד הגבעולים. 
משאירים 2-3 ס"מ של גבעול חשופים (ללא סאטן) ואז אפשר להמשיך לשמור את הזר במים. 

עלות: 50 ש"ח.

אז נכון שהיה לו חם והוא קצת התעלף במהלך היום (בעיקר הפרחים שהוספתי מהגינה שלנו, להבדיל מאלה מחנות הפרחים), אבל הוא היה מאד יפה ונהניתי להכין אותו בעצמי.


----------



## Lana678 (5/6/12)

הוא באמת יצא צבעוני ושמח!!!


----------



## תותים 23 (5/6/12)

אהבתי!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (6/6/12)

פשוט כתבת את דעתי במדוייק 
גם לי נראה לא-מתאים-לי להוציא "רק" 200 שח על זר ואני אוהבת להכין דברים בעצמי אז כנראה שזו תהיה הבחירה =]
הוא יצא ממש יפה!


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

אמאל'ה, גיליתי עוד דיסק שלם של תמונות שלא 
ראיתי עד עכשיו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ועדיין, באף תמונה לא רואים רק אותי והשמלה


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

צלמות : דבורה וטלי צילום 
יש שלושה דברים שנשארים אחרי שכל טררם החתונה נגמר. *זוגיות, טבעות ותמונות*.
נוסיף לכך את העובדה שאני טיפוס נוסטלגי וחובב תמונות (בעבר הייתי ממש מסדרת אלבומים, מדביקה תמונות ועושה חישובים של אסתטיקה ולא רק דוחפת תמונות לאלבומי כיסים. גם היום אני ממשיכה לסדר אלבומים, אם כי עברתי ללופה) והתוצאה המתקבלת היא שצילום היה אחת הצלעות במשולש הזהב של תיכנון החתונה, ורק בגללי. את הבחור זה לא עניין *בכלל*. עם זאת, החסרתי פעימה כשגיליתי כמה עולה חבילת צילום היום. הפשרה שלי עם עצמי הייתה שאני לוקחת צלם טוב, עם תיק עבודות ועם פגישה מקדימה, אבל מגלחת את כל החבילה ולוקחת צילום סטילס בלבד. בלי וידיאו, בלי אלבומים, בלי כלום, רק סטילס. חתכתי את המחיר ל-40-50% ממחיר החבילה אצל רוב הצלמים שפניתי אליהם, ואז הגעתי לטווח מחירים של 2500-5000 שקלים, תלוי אם זה היה צלם אחד או שניים. 
הבחירה הראשונה שלי הייתה אסף קליגר, שהיה איתי בצופים, ולצערי הוא היה אורח בחתונה של חבר באותו יום (אבל מזל טוב לאותו חבר, מכל הלב).  משם זה המקום היחיד שממש עבדתי מסודר, אספתי המלצות בפורום ופניתי לאנשים. הרכבתי רשימה של 10 צלמים לפי ההמלצות, שלחתי מיילים ובדקתי האם הם פנויים וביקשתי הצעות מחיר. *טלי שיפר* הייתה אחת המומלצות בפורום ובדיוק באותו זמן netae123 העלתה קרדיטים והשתפכה על טלי. כשאני פניתי היא כבר התחילה לעבוד עם *דבורה אורבך* והיה אפשר לקחת רק צמד. 
אני חייבת להודות שעם אף אחד מהצלמים שפגשתי לא היה איזה קליק מיידי ומצאנו את מה שאנחנו מחפשים, אבל מבין השלושה הרגשתי שאיתן יהיה לנו הכי נחמד, שהן יתאימו לאווירה נינוחה ושהן יצליחו להוציא מעופר את המיטב (הוא לא אוהב להצטלם, חושב שהוא לא פוטוגני ובאופן כללי הוא ADD קלאסי ואי אפשר לדעת מתי יקרה משהו שיעצבן אותו. אז נזהרתי מאד בכל נושא הצילום). שנינו אהבנו את הרעיון לשכור צלמות ולא צלמים.


ביום האירוע טלי ודבורה היו במקום שנקבע בשעה המדויקת (ואולי אף הקדימו בכמה דקות). הן באו בחיוך ובאווירה טובה, שתו קפה ותה עם המאפרת והתחילו את עבודתן. 
בזמן המקדימים הן תידרכו אותנו, עזרו לשחרר את האווירה, עזרו לנו  לגוון בפוזות (אם כי היה אפשר יותר). בחתונה הן היו מקסימות, כמעט בלתי מורגשות, תפסו את כל הרגעים החשובים, צילמו הרבה תמונות של הרבה אנשים, מי שלא מופיע כנראה ממש התחבא (AKA האח הקטן של החתן).
הדבר היחיד שאני פחות מרוצה ממנו – הרבה מאד תמונות, ובמיוחד רוב תמונות החופה, שטופות בלבן מסנוור שמעלים הרבה פרטים מהתמונה ומשטיח אותה. נכון שהחופה התקיימה בתנאי אור לא קלים לצילום (מסתבר), אבל תמונות שקיבלנו ממצלמות אחרות (חובבניות...) הצליחו להתגבר על הבעיה הזו ואפשר היה לראות שיש תחרה בשמלה, שהחופה בצבע קרם ולא לבן, ההבדל בין צווארון החולצה לחולצה ועוד. הייתי מצפה שצלמות מקצועיות כן ידעו להתמודד עם האור הזה ולנפק תמונות עם צבעים טובים ואפשרות לראות משהו בתמונה. כמו כן משהו במצלמה שלהן גרם להינומה להראות אחרת לגמרי ואז לא רואים אותי מתחתיה. עוד מקום שבו נאלצתי לבחור תמונות ממצלמות אחרות. (סייג קטן ותוספת מאוחרת: תוך כדי כתיבת הקרדיטים גיליתי דיסק שלם של תמונות שעוד לא ראיתי. אם יהיה תיקון לנושא הזה אז אעדכן).

בסך הכל מדובר ב-2186(!) תמונות, שזה די מציף. הכל היה מוכן בדיוק בזמן, שבועיים וחצי מהחתונה.
בתמונה טלי מסתווה בתוך העץ על במת החופה.
אני דבקה בטיפ של סש וחופי, לעשות רשימה קצרה מי מצטלם עם מי? אנחנו מאד אוהבים צילומי שורות, אבל ככל שמתרבים האנשים (והילדים) יותר קשה לעשות אותם ושוכחים להצטלם עם אנשים בכל מיני שילובים. לאמא שלי ולאחים שלה יש מסורת להצטלם בכל אירוע, והפעם הם שכחו, ואין אפילו תמונה אחת של דודה שלי בחתונה.


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

תוספות מיוחדות 
בפגישה איתן טלי ודבורה הראו לנו סרטון סטופ-מושן שהוא חלק מהחבילה הבסיסית. הופיעה בו כלה וזה היה כל תהליך האיפור. זה היה מגניב, פעם ראשונה שראינו כזה דבר לא ביוטיוב, רק קצת התבאסנו שזה ההכנות בלבד, מה שהופך את זה לקצת משעמם. 
חיכתה לנו הפתעה מדהימה כשקיבלנו את הסרטון שלנו, שכלל גם חלקים נכבדים מהחתונה! 
*https://vimeo.com/42067125*
הסרטון מעורר קצת הרגשה שעוד שניה תהיה גם לי הפרעת קשב, אבל הוא מקסים והעלה חיוך על פנינו.


----------



## siki18 (6/6/12)

הקרדיטים שלך מדהימים!!!! 
והסרטון פשוט משגע!

אפשר לדעת בבקשה מאיפה השפמים והשפתיים?


----------



## המרחפת (6/6/12)

טלי ודבורה מביאות איתן את האביזרים 
הן הביאו את השפתיים והשפם לצורך הסרטון.
כשלוקחים תוספות על חבילת הבסיס, הן מציעות גם תא צילום, ובו הן משתמשות באביזרים נוספים דומים.


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

תגיד, מי זו הייתה עם המצלמת וידיאו? 
כפי שאמרתי, בחרתי לא לקחת וידיאו. מצד שני, ממש לא אמרנו לא לכל מי שביקש לצלם. בין השאר, ארגון הוויה הביאו את צלמת היח"צ שלהם אחרי שביקשו כמה פעמים אישור לפרסם את הסיפור שלנו, אז היא הגיעה, וגם מצלמת וידיאו ביתית. 

אבל בשלב מסויים, שמתי לב שמסתובבת מישהי שאני לא מכירה, עם מצלמת וידיאו טיפה יותר מרשימה, שאני יודעת שלא הזמנתי אותה ושהיא לא קרובת משפחה של אף אחד מהצדדים


----------



## המרחפת (5/6/12)

תמונה עם הרבה צלמות 
פה אנחנו כן יודעים מי צלמת הוידיאו


----------



## ערבות 6 (5/6/12)

הצלמת מהוויה 
היי
יש לך רשמים מסוימים לגבי הצלמת שהגיעה מהוויה? על ההתנהלות או על התמונות שלה?


----------



## המרחפת (6/6/12)

הצלמת של הוויה 
הוויה שלחו את שירה וייס (בתמונה למעלה היא בדיוק יורדת מהספה). 
חוץ מהרגע שבו ערכו היכרות בינינו, כמעט לא שמנו לב לקיומה. 

אין לי את היכולת מאד להתרשם מהצילום שלה לאורך האירוע, קיבלנו 80 תמונות, כולן מחתימת הכתובה ומהחופה, והרבה התייחסות לאלמנטים שמגיעים מהוויה כמו העורך, הפרוכת ודברים שמסמלים חופה (היא עשתה יח"צ בשבילם וכמובן התמקדה במה שמעניין אותם).

התמונות שלה טובות ברמת הקומפוזיציה, תופסות יפה רגעים והיא הצליחה לתמצת את האירוע בתוך 40 תמונות לערך שהכילו אותנו. 

בהודעה שהכותרת שלה היא "הוויה" יש עיבוד פוטושופ שהיא עשתה, ואשתדל להעלות תמונות נוספות שלה.


----------



## Nooki80 (7/6/12)

אנשים כאן מחכים שתמשיכי עם הקרדיטים!!! 
אני מחכה לקרוא את הכל ולהגיב בצורה מסודרת על הכל. ואת לא מאפשרת לי את זה!
אז אני אסכם באופן זמני בלבד - רוצה עוד! 
סתם, אני פשוט מלאת הערכה לך ולעופר על הבחירות שלכם, על הגישה השפויה והנדירה, על הקדשת המחשבה לכל הפרטים החשובים, הקטנים והגדולים גם יחד.
אתם באמת מקסימים והדרך שלכם המיוחדת מעוררת השראה!
(ואני מזכירה שזה היה סיכום זמני בלבד, כן?)


----------



## המרחפת (7/6/12)

ימים קשים בעבודה 
וכבר 3 לילות לא ישנתי בבית. 

זוכרת ומכינה את הכל בקובץ וורד כדי שאוכל להעלות בערב אחד. אני די מתבאסת מכך שהשרשור הזה כבר לא קופץ.


----------



## Discordi (8/6/12)

אני יכולה לדאוג שהוא יקפוץ 
אבל אני נוסעת לסופ"ש ואחזור רק ביום שני. אם את מתכוונת להעלות אז, תכתבי לי. אם את רוצה לפני אז תפתחי חלק ב'.


----------



## המרחפת (10/6/12)

איזה כיף שיש הנהלה נוחה 
אסיים לכתוב הכל ואז אבקש הקפצה


----------

